# Demo Hyside Mini Max's - order now!!



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

and don't forget that orange is the fastest color


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Down to 7 of these left, don't miss out!!!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Riverboat Works said:


> Down to 7 of these left, don't miss out!!!


What colors are left?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Blue, Gray, Orange, White and Yellow


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks, shipping included?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Shipping is not included but if you are still living in Eagle County I would estimate it to be $40 to 50 dollars


----------



## Violeta87 (May 22, 2019)

Sounds good!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We still have a couple Hyside Mini Max's left at 15% OFF! SAVE $390!
Blue, Grey, White, and Yellow. Get one before they are gone.


----------

